# Amp issue



## levi7595 (Dec 30, 2013)

I have a 15in mmats juggernaut and i guess its 1400 wrms and i have a kicker dx1000.1 1000w mono block amplifier i was very anxious soi hooked everything up to a battery with a battery charger hooked up to it the charger was set to 12v 10a and i had the gain down all the way when i turned the gain up to about half the sub would make a kind of poping sound but when i turned the gain back down it was fine What do you guys think??? :sad:


----------



## jprince526 (Oct 31, 2013)

Typically speakers will pop when they are A) on their way to the grave and B) when they are being driven to hard. The Gain control is NOT a volume or bass boost control. It is only used to match the amplifier level to the level of the other amps in the system ie headunit or multi-channel. As long as the preamp signal has sufficient level, the amplifier will automatically produce its maximum output. The gain should be set with a meter and left alone. 

The 15" juggernaut has a kit available to rebuild it after its blown. Ive seen generic kits on ebay for around $100.


----------



## lcurle (Oct 5, 2008)

If the amp was not on, there should have been no output to the woofer, the circuitry will not be completed unless it is faulty.


----------

